# Back packs, why does style and color make you a target?



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have been debating this one for a while now ever since deciding on a Bug out bag.
People say that a tactical bag will make you a target, Or an earth toned bag might do the same! 
Well, after much thought this is what comes to mind! 
If I have been spotted, it's too late, my cover is blown cause I have been careless.
Color too me makes no difference, If I'm traveling in a SHTF situation, Wearing a pink back pack holding a fire arm will not be any different than wearing a tactical back pack holding a fire arm, even if I was just wearing a pink back pack or any color and not holding any fire arm, Someone will probably want to know what's up! just my thoughts. I'm open to discussion as I have chosen to use my 85L deuter hiking pack (blue) as it will hold all of what I would need to survive if I was forced from my home. I can easily cover my pack with my military poncho to help hide it's colors. 

I would really like to know the logic behind why a tactical is different from a regular back pack, I just don't see the difference in a SHTF scenario, no one is exempt regardless of your pack choice!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree. My thought with a tactical colored pack (OD Green , Tan etc) you can hide it easier if you need to. Black is not a bad color either especially for night travel. I think I would stand out being 6'4" if I was carrying a Batman or Power Ranger back pack!:shock:


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

You have to think about your surroundings. When you are bugging out, will you be starting out from your home in the burbs? Or will you be starting out on a military base? 
Does full digital camo and a tactical pack blend in with your surroundings? Or does a pair of jeans and a regular shirt? So what kind of pack would jump out at someone if they swept you?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

So what kind of pack would jump out at someone if they swept you? 

This is where I am confused, maybe I just happen to notice small details, but I think that a guy with a tactical pack would have some real cool survival sh*t, but why does the other guy have a regular Joe back pack, maybe hes hiding something too. that's just my thinking, I guess for regular people, they might not have the same thoughts as I would since I am awake to my surroundings and prepp for these times!


----------



## The Bear Of Canada (Jan 23, 2014)

A guy with full camo and a gun. Wouldn't regular people who usually dont see full camo and a gun everyday be a bit intimidated by that?
Maybe they think he is military....?


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

To me they would still want whats in the backpack. If camo can help hide you i'd use it.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

The Bear Of Canada said:


> A guy with full camo and a gun. Wouldn't regular people who usually dont see full camo and a gun everyday be a bit intimidated by that?
> Maybe they think he is military....?


I too think camo gear will draw more attention to you. yeah you shouldn't run around waving neon colors around. but even professionals train a lot to stay hidden. not as if the average guy could do that. if you go out in a shtf situation displaying full camo battle gear, i imho people would think you are military and draw their conclusions. either they could look to you for protection and aid thus hindering your personal survival plan, or they would think you pose a threat or having some awesome mil-grade gear they would like to get their hands on and therefore eliminate you. if you are just looking like the average guy on the run, carrying a gun for protection as a lot of people will do, some dangerous situations might not even take place. they will look at you, see your like them and leave you be. or so i hope, cause that's my plan ;-)


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I have always preferred coyote tan but have been getting more and more Multicam these days. I like how it blends with more things in all kinds of different light. Check out BDS Tactical. It's made in the USA too.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I have always preferred coyote tan but have been getting more and more Multicam these days. I like how it blends with more things in all kinds of different light. Check out BDS Tactical. It's made in the USA too.


I'm starting to like the multi-cam more and more as well, At first I didn't but it's growing on me. I thought the Cad pat and mar pat was the shit at one time. I also like the way the multi-cam blends in!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tactical gear vs skills for survival
August 6, 2013/66 Comments/in Basic Survival /by Selco

Being able to fight and survive when SHTF means lot of things. Of course it means to be trained, well equip and ready to fight.

But there is some misunderstanding (just like with many other things when it comes to SHTF and survival in general) when it comes to what you suppose to have with you while you are moving through dangerous area in which you might have to fight in a survival situation.

There are countless discussions on forums about what to have, AR or AK, and what is better, with what weapon you have more chance to win, kill, survive, what kind of pistol, caliber etc.

For example I have used both rifles (AR years later after my time in war), and I prefer AK, but it is better option for ME, maybe not for you because of many reasons.

And of course most of those discussions do not make too much sense, actually people discuss wrong things there. It is a bit like mountaineer discusses every little bit of detail of climbing gear before going up his first mountain. After that he realizes more or less every harness works if it sits properly.

Everything today is about what other folks saying is good for you, not what is really good for you, what make sense for you.

So you can see well working business of selling weapons and gear for SHTF, with assurances that you will survive doomsday only with their gear and weapon.
Now do not get me wrong, you ll need good equipment and weapon, but thats it about this topic, nothing more. What is much more important you will need clear head and common sense to survive SHTF.

- See more at: SHTF School | Tactical gear vs skills for survival


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Any bag is going to make you a target, I dont care what color it is so get what you want.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> Any bag is going to make you a target, I dont care what color it is so get what you want.


I think wesley has the right idea that being said shouldn't you go for the bag that makes you less likely to be seen and handles movement well. You may not want to stop for items falling off or out of your LBE.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Can't go wrong with black, unless the ground is covered with snow and then you are screwed with any color unless you have some white trash bags handy.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

white linen sheets work well, you can paint other tones on them to blend in a little better, I prefer the German surplus winter cover


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Can't go wrong with black, unless the ground is covered with snow and then you are screwed with any color unless you have some white trash bags handy.


Black is the worst color. Not a common color in nature.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Black is the worst color. Not a common color in nature.


Possibly, but it blends in with nature better than digital camo blends in with brick and concrete and does not draw any additional attention, plus its hard to see at night. Aqua blue occurs in nature but I would not consider it to be a good color to conceal.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

With the literal flood of suprlus gear on the market I think that mil spec gear is not as out of place as many would think. You can buy the stuff by the 48x48x48 box on a pallet. It's in every flea market, gun show, craiglist sporting goods section in the country.

Ya gotta love MarPat. Equally ineffective across a multitude of environments.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

It seems people are over thinking color just a bit. I agree with those that say if you’re carrying a pack, you’re already a target. If there are hitters scanning an area and you’re carrying a garbage bag, I think you’d be a target. It’s tough to blend with a crowd if you’re the only one with a pack, regardless of the color. If everyone is carrying a pack, you’re going to see every possible style, size and color made. 

I would think a big pack and someone who appears to be tired, struggling or self absorbed would be the first to be culled from the herd. Someone moving efficiently, alert, carrying a well fitted pack and maybe a weapon would signal an alpha mindset and probably not ideal prey. Attackers usually go for the low risk target… not the one that may draw blood. 

The other side of the challenge of course, is to not be “tagged” in the first place. Non-visibility in an urban setting has more to do with the psychology of how and when you move, than picking the “right” color choice. Even if you’re travelling solo, move with groups as much as possible. Try to make it appear that your destination is local by not moving in a continuous straight path. Making a nervous bee line through a bad area is one of the quickest ways to get “seen”. Obviously, rural exposure is much more about color blending. 

There’s been quite a bit written about the “Grey Man Concept”… learn the basics of how to be non-visible, forgettable, a non-target.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

jro1 said:


> I have been debating this one for a while now ever since deciding on a Bug out bag.
> People say that a tactical bag will make you a target, Or an earth toned bag might do the same!
> Well, after much thought this is what comes to mind!
> If I have been spotted, it's too late, my cover is blown cause I have been careless.
> ...


I don't think style matters. If your choice is to carry a battle rifle of any sort you will probably stick out anyway.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Having watched my share of refugees and been responsible for picking this person or that out for an "Interview" I can tell you the Grey Man is the way to go. That is IF you find yourself having to travel with the line along an MSR. Anyone in the line that appeared too good, who had their Sh^t wired would also get a little extra scrutiny. If your bag is new rough it up. Form a quick relationship with a family going the same direction. If you appear to belong to a family unit you will be less conspicuous. Wear an older looking overcoat. A compact rifle like a folding stock AK or SBR AR carried out of site is deff the way to go. Now if you've cleared the urban area, it is tactical time. When/If you hit an RP where your meeting friends then EE or LRRP procedures from then on.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

jro1 said:


> I have been debating this one for a while now ever since deciding on a Bug out bag.
> People say that a tactical bag will make you a target, Or an earth toned bag might do the same!
> Well, after much thought this is what comes to mind!
> If I have been spotted, it's too late, my cover is blown cause I have been careless.
> ...


For my bug out bag (which is actually my get home bag) is a black Voodoo pack, it weights 23.5 pounds without my 12 gage shotgun which adds another 8 pounds (with ammo). I prefer black as IMO you do not want to be moving during the daytime, you want to be getting home in the dark, when you are less exposed and able to move faster with less chance of intercept.

You get so many advantages moving in the dark here are a few

1. Most people are asleep or if not they are not fully awake
2. Most people don't see very far in the dark
3. If people are awake they are most likely around a fire and their night vision is... bad, so you can easily avoid them
4. If you travel at night you are also holed up in the day and if you pick a good position you increase your OPSEC
5. People expect you to travel during the daytime, and set up appropriate ambushes

I could go on but I hope that if you have a "bug OUT plan" you will only travel at night, it makes much more sense.

Also on a side note, Can you even own a AK or AR in Canada. All my sources say not in your dreams?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> For my bug out bag (which is actually my get home bag) is a black Voodoo pack, it weights 23.5 pounds without my 12 gage shotgun which adds another 8 pounds (with ammo). I prefer black as IMO you do not want to be moving during the daytime, you want to be getting home in the dark, when you are less exposed and able to move faster with less chance of intercept.
> 
> You get so many advantages moving in the dark here are a few
> 
> ...


sources are incorrect, We can own any AR in Canada, AK's, not so much. however AR's are restricted and MUST be registered to own one, no loopholes to avoid that one, also our pistols must be registered as they are restricted, but not prohibited, so there are hundreds of thousands of AR owners in Canada.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

You are so right Rancher.
My favorite patrol time was night and rainy. Low and slow. Anyone with any sense was asleep, dozing or just plain oblivious.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

jro1 said:


> sources are incorrect, We can own any AR in Canada, AK's, not so much. however AR's are restricted and MUST be registered to own one, no loopholes to avoid that one, also our pistols must be registered as they are restricted, but not prohibited, so there are hundreds of thousands of AR owners in Canada.


Thank you for clearing that up, as I depend on the Main Stream Media it is usually not correct and I have based my choice not to move north because I couldn't own decent arms.

I love Alberta, my wife and I took our honeymoon there in February skiing first in BC and then moving to Sunshine Mountain, .... lake Victoria?

Its been 20 years but what is not to love about Canada

Of course back in those days the exchange rate was about 50%, just saying.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Thank you for clearing that up, as I depend on the Main Stream Media it is usually not correct and I have based my choice not to move north because I couldn't own decent arms.
> 
> I love Alberta, my wife and I took our honeymoon there in February skiing first in BC and then moving to Sunshine Mountain, .... lake Victoria?
> 
> ...


Yeah it really is a beautiful province, spent my whole life skiing around AB, BC, Lived in Banff, Canmore two separate times enjoying the freedom of the hills. 
The liberals really F'ed things up for gun owners though, AR's being restricted, at one time we could open carry! but always leave it to liberals to make changes for the "better". God help us if Justin Trudeau is our next PM!!! might be a coup here one day..........


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Haven't pack makers gone to more muted colors in a response to backpackers complaints that bright colors are an eyesore.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Haven't pack makers gone to more muted colors in a response to backpackers complaints that bright colors are an eyesore.


Bright colours were for rescues mainly, Easier to spot a guy from a chopper or plane with a bright coloured pack over an earth tone pack! it was classic for years to have the brightest gear. people don't realize that now, they want to blend in with their surroundings, which for prepping makes sense, but for some one back packs in remote areas frequently , it makes sense to be more visible from the air!


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

What about a get home bag? At the time of getting home, I believe shit didn't hit the fan that hard. So I believe looking for a normal backpack that blends in might be better. By the time I get home, there might be a lot of other people around. I could be walking away from my customer which is in the middle of Bangkok (10 mil people). So if my backpack for getting home blends in, then others think there will be a notebook in there and not my all get home stuff. What do you think?

So I am thinking something like the one below which still can carry 31 liters.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've said it before in other threads of this topic, the color of your backpack doesn't make much difference (IMO). "Tactical" colors and camo today are as main stream as polka dots or checkers. So it's really not going surprise anyone or catch someone's eye if you have one.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Here’s my 2 cents; it doesn’t matter what color pack you have, during a SHTF the people that will take a camo pack will try to take a natural color pack. Their thoughts are if he is caring it in his pack, it must be important or valuable and they want it.


----------



## Kumarkalliente (May 1, 2015)

Well if I see a tactical bag that means ive got
1) Military Personal 
2) Prepper 
3)someone that got lucky on searching for a bag.
If I see a Hikers Pack(which is what I have)
1 ) Outdoorsman/ backpacker 
2) Long trip Prepper
a backpack regardless is going to make you a target after a couple months


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

jro1 said:


> I have been debating this one for a while now ever since deciding on a Bug out bag.
> People say that a tactical bag will make you a target, Or an earth toned bag might do the same!
> Well, after much thought this is what comes to mind!
> If I have been spotted, it's too late, my cover is blown cause I have been careless.
> ...


What i think most are referring to when they make the argument black or olive bags look tactical means urban environment. We had a poster here a while back that had a self description of a senior citizen living and working in a large urban center that used public transportation. Him having a tactical pack with his goodies in it was an invitation by the local militia (police) to be stopped and searched. And he was and got all mad about it yet still supported the democratic rule of his city of choice. Every situation is different and I doubt you could choose a pack that is wrong unless you went to extremes like a Batman,Power Ranger type deal that draws attention to because of what it is. I think it is the pre SHTF that could draw attention of a tactical pack.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Coming from a college town, I see less people without backpacks than people with them. 
If it's lawlessness, riots, and rape, any backpack is a target. 
I have one that's fully loaded black tactical, with the machete affixed on the right side. 
I have a blue, school looking backpack with basically the same stuff, just a little less firestarters and cordage. 
The wife is building her kit, has the basics, and is needing the backpack out of the storage container. I haven't been out to look for it yet.
It's a camo hunting backpack with detachable fanny bag.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I see trying to blend in as being useful. But I also see it as saying look at me I have supplies and have a purple book bag, I'm easy picking. I see a camo bag as saying don't mess with me!!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

It is what it is.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

None of this is a concern for me. I plan on wearing floods, an oversized shirt, my sons hockey helmet and daughters Dora the explorer backpack and I will wander around drooling. Best. Grey man. Ever.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> None of this is a concern for me. I plan on wearing floods, an oversized shirt, my sons hockey helmet and daughters Dora the explorer backpack and I will wander around drooling. Best. Grey man. Ever.


Yea, well nothing beats James plan B!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

In SHTF, a bag makes you a target. Doesn't matter if you have books, food, supplies, the cure for cancer, or a pilates ball. People want what is in the bag. 

That being said, one must be one of two things. 

Either a hard target, or invisible. Both is good too. 

For anyone who has not yet figured it out, a hard target is any target that is more difficult to hit than other targets. Example. If you need to enter a compound, you observe the guards. The guys who are alert, watchful, ready, random, and always near cover are hard targets. The guards who are sleeping, tired, bored, inattentive, on their phones etc. are soft targets. 

If you are walking down the road with a bag, eyes out, gun ready, and properly armored among people who are scared, disheveled, unaware, unarmed, and/or depressed, you will be left alone until the easy targets are gone. 

You can be invisible. Travel at night, under cover of darkness, away from crowds, or clearly occupied structures/areas, stick to the places people don't go, you become invisible. You can also blend in if you get trapped, stay with the "herd" until you can slip away. 

Never scrounge, or travel (locally) with any more gear than you absolutely need for your current task. Keep a small pouch/messenger bag for collecting stuff. If you lose it, you lose it, but you don't lose everything. Keep your main supply hidden where people don't look until you need to access it, or move camp. 

Even if you choose to be invisible, ALWAYS be a hard target. If you are spotted people will see its best to just let you go.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

After reading your post, I think I've made of habit of trying to be a hard target 24/7/365.
When I enter a building,I always put my back to a wall where I can see an exit.
I always try to put a solid object like a tree,bench,car , or dumpster when approaching people on the street
Move slowly around corners,looking to see what's around it before committing
I move slowly in the forest , stopping behind trees. It makes it harder for critters to see you that way, and bullets don't like 20" oak trees either

ETA- the rural area I live in has trees everywhere. More trees than people.:joyous:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Wouldn't it be great to bug out with a backpack full of venomous snakes and have a couple ne'er do wells take it from you


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The color of the bag is really a non-issue. 
Seriously? you're bugging and out running for your life. And you're concerned about the color of the bag? What is important is it's contents and whether or not you can carry it for extended periods of time. You do know the apocalypse will not be color coordinated.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Still better not look like a prepper. Especially when getting home, then it would be difficult to avoid seeing anyone. When bugging out it is just better see nobody.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dirk said:


> Still better not look like a prepper. Especially when getting home, then it would be difficult to avoid seeing anyone. When bugging out it is just better see nobody.


What does a prepper look like? You, me, Auntie? ...... I see back packs everywhere in all colors, styles and shapes. I don't think "prepper types" can be identified and targeted. I think ANYONE that looks like they may have anything of value ...... be it in a back pack, purse, in one's pockets, or a vehicle will be targeted. I would be more concerned about flashy dressing that would incite a wallet theft for potential cash or credit cards.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> *What does a prepper look like? You, me, Auntie? ...... I see back packs everywhere in all colors, styles and shapes.* I don't think "prepper types" can be identified and targeted. I think ANYONE that looks like they may have anything of value ...... be it in a back pack, purse, in one's pockets, or a vehicle will be targeted. I would be more concerned about flashy dressing that would incite a wallet theft for potential cash or credit cards.


Exactly.

Go ahead and target me because my back pack is green. I carry a gun/s. Go ahead make my day!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Why not dress up as a bag lady and pull a two wheeled cart? That's about as fast as I move anyway! How about pushing a shopping cart down the road? Many ways to be the grey man. Depends on your current environment. jmho.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Unless you look like a college student, every backpack will stick out, as others have mentioned. Shopping cart and two wheel cart give you plenty of room for long guns, and easier on the body!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

You can't get into Disney World etc without a bag check and that's without any SHTF Situation. So unless everyone is wearing the exact same backpack (Maybe FEMA Issue) all backpacks regardless of color shall be scrutinized.

What does a Prepper look like, In Combat Zones they are renamed refugees. Unsuccessful preppers are renamed casualties. Anyone with a firearm is a Combatant, so the color or style of a Combatants backpack, Burka, Turban,(exception being ski masks at over 100 degrees)etc. is of little relevance. (Wonder what the ROE's will be for American Troops in America?) 

It would be more advantageous to study the Stack and Shed Principals of the Old ALICE Gear than worry about colors other than Neutral. Gear can always be scrounged or retrieved after a firefight providing you survive it. The ability to rapidly adapt from Everything you own on your Back to the last item with you as you evade, has been proven on countless occasions in actual combat zones. 

Hope to meet Ya'll at the refugee center (rex84), I'll be the guy running in with the MK13 Mod 0 100mph taped on the MK2 Sheath. Provided I didn't use the MK13 Mod 0 to get Extracted.


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

I think the color of the bag is Kore less being the gray man argument.
Too light you stick out too dark if spotted they could think your government.
Being mobile, and hidden if need be, is the most important thing in a SHTF problem being able to get out of dodge being the goal.
If worst comes to worst a guile suit for your pack is easily done.
Remember your the one that has to defend yourself if the zombies are after you.
Being the grey man smelling like them looking like them escaping them Is what's important. To safe guard your supplies and you is also important.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mine's black... if someone attacks me and wants its contents.... In think I will stand a better chance fighting for my black back pack than one that is pink with yellow daisies........ just a macho mindset I guess.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mine is a black tactical looking pack. I like it because it's real easy to organize and the molle all over let's me add pouches as necessary. I don't care what anyone thinks when they see it because I'll be hauling ass to get home. They'll have to kill me to get it so if I lose it I won't care anyways.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Mine is a black tactical looking pack. I like it because it's real easy to organize and the molle all over let's me add pouches as necessary. I don't care what anyone thinks when they see it because I'll be hauling ass to get home. They'll have to kill me to get it so if I lose it I won't care anyways.


This is my I ain't coming back bag.... Now if I can get a 20 year old to haul it for me LOL


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> This is my I ain't coming back bag.... Now if I can get a 20 year old to haul it for me LOL


Here's what my INCH pack looks like, except I got the camo one.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Here's what my INCH pack looks like, except I got the camo one.
> 
> View attachment 13364


ROTFLMAO!!!!! That's Great Ark! I'm afraid you might need two 20 year old's though....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

All of my bags are black tactical. I am thinking the same as Ark. I will be armed so they will have to take it from me. I was thinking a 21 year old blond bimbo to haul mine tho.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> All of my bags are black tactical. I am thinking the same as Ark. I will be armed so they will have to take it from me. I was thinking a 21 year old blond bimbo to haul mine tho.


Prepared One, I believe Hawg and myself want in on this BOB blond bimbo caddy gig you have going on. Order a couple more up please.

PS, A red headed substitute would work for me in a pinch.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Before BBB got his dumbass banned, I hunted him down and found him packed up and headed for Commiefornia. See below:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Prepared One, I believe Hawg and myself want in on this BOB blond bimbo caddy gig you have going on. Order a couple more up please.
> 
> PS, A red headed substitute would work for me in a pinch.


I will certainly see what I can do for you guys. To bad about BBB. I am all busted up about him getting banned.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I will certainly see what I can do for you guys. To bad about BBB. I am all busted up about him getting banned.


Personally, I think he got off light. The little piss ant should be exiled to Syria.


----------

